# Fish Tacos With A Spicy Avocado Cream Sauce



## foodnelson (Mar 23, 2014)

What happens to a lot of the fish caught everyday in this country? They are deep fried in a batter that hides the delicious and distinct flavor of each fish species. I for one am pretty tired of the deep fried fish and chips that are the popular form of cooking delicious, white, flaky fish.

Don’t get me wrong, there are times I love deep fried fish as much as the next guy. However, sometimes you want to taste the true flavor of the fish on your dish. This fish taco recipe has some simple seasonings that are designed to accent the delicious flavor of the fish used. Go light on the seasoning and you will be surprised how delicious your Bluegill, Bass, Perch or salt water fish tastes.

The spicy avocado sauce is delicious on this dish and gives it that fresh summer flavor, even if you are eating this dish in the late winter or early spring.

If you are limited to freshwater ponds and lakes, this is a great recipe for your early spring Bluegill, Bass and Perch. If you live by the ocean, you also have the opportunity to take advantage of Halibut, Sole and Flounder this time of year.


Ingredients

1 pound fish fillets, bluegill perch, flounder, bass, halibut and sole work well
Shredded Cabbage
Shredded Cheddar Cheese
3 Tbsp Mayonnaise
2 tsp vegetable oil
1 cup milk
1 bunch cilantro
i jalapeno
1 Avocado
Flour or corn tortillas
1/2 red onion
Old Bay seasoning
Garlic Powder
Salt
Pepper


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 23, 2014)

I would like that.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 23, 2014)

Yum, yum, yum!  Love fish tacos! Thanks for this fresh recipe!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, foodnelson.  That sounds so good, I love fish tacos.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice list. Wheres the directions?

Also. I see you are in Utah. I am not certain about your Bluegills, but the east coast fresh water Bluegills are not something I like very much.
Are we talking the same fish.  They are in the sunfish family with bream being the closest relative?

I also like my fish taco's when the fish is grilled.  How is your dish prepared.  I am certain i can take the ingredients and figure it out. But it is your recipe after all.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 24, 2014)

Our Midwestern bluegills/ sunfish are a very tasty pan fish.  Fried in butter.   I expect they're all cousins.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 24, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Our Midwestern bluegills/ sunfish are a very tasty pan fish.  Fried in butter.   I expect they're all cousins.



Yea, They are supposed to be very good eating.  I just never took a liking to most fresh water fish.  I have not been exposed to very much fresh water fish either as I grew up on the ocean.
Now, there are some fresh water fish that are very good.  Catfish and Crappie come to mind. Crappie is my favorite fresh water fish.

Reminds me this is Crappie season. I need to get to the lake.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 24, 2014)

O yes. Crappies. Pronounced Craw-peese. I think they're cousins w blue gills and sun fish too. Or at least they come from the same lakes. Yes. Fish caught in the spring are the best.

I haven't made or had fish tacos in quite some time.  Yum.


----------



## foodnelson (Mar 24, 2014)

Also, I am sure our Bluegill in Utah are the same. I found that soaking them in milk helped with the flavor.  I also grill fish with this same recipe and they make great tacos.  I hope you get to enjoy this recipe.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 25, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> O yes. Crappies. Pronounced Craw-peese. I think they're cousins w blue gills and sun fish too. Or at least they come from the same lakes. Yes. Fish caught in the spring are the best.



Here they are pronounced like they are spelled. "crap - e".    Thats what they call them here. In Fl. they are called Specs, for speckled perch.
Spring and fall is when we catch crappie here in SC.  With spring being the very best time to catch them.



foodnelson said:


> Also, I am sure our Bluegill in Utah are the same. I found that soaking them in milk helped with the flavor.  I also grill fish with this same recipe and they make great tacos.  I hope you get to enjoy this recipe.



I am sure they are.  But you guys have crystal clear lakes and beautiful waterways.
Its entirely possible the bluegills I have tried did not come from pristine water.  Waterways like you guys have out west.

I saw a show on Utah a couple nights ago.  It was called "Aerial Utah" I think.  Beautiful land and water.  I could see myself and a boat out there for sure!  Canyon walls falling to almost invisible water.  I'm in!


----------

